# Build your own DTG



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello

I'm sure this gets asked a lot but there is a lot of conflicting info out there so I hope these questions are not to annoying.

I currently vinyl and screen print shirts but I'm thinking of getting into DTG printing as well, the only thing that puts me off is the huge cost so I'm looking at building my own first to see how I get on with it. Please help me with the following questions

1. What is the advantage of an expensive off the shelf printer over a home made one?
2. I mostly print white prints on coloured garments, is there any speed or cost advantage in DTG over the plastisol transfers I currently produce?
3. I have an EPSON 1500w I'm looking to convert, is this suitable and can anyone recommend any good plans or tutorials for a conversion.

Thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

1. Paying for a prebuild DTG will get you support and a printer that works out of the box. Doing it yourself means you support yourself and not everyone has the skills to assemble and wire everything.

2. DTG will take longer and cost more than plastisol transfers most of the time. The only upside of DTG there is you get a much wider color gamut, and you can do 1 shirt instead of having to order 24 or 36 identical transfers.

3. Post to the DIY DTG subforum with this question. If you want to do white ink with DTG, you'll likely need a controller and controllers are usually mated to specific printer models.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

link ...

you posted this same post twice ...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t637082.html


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Also if you do a DIY build its hard to get print heads for, you pretty much have to buy another printer and take the heads out of them. The reason is because when you buy from a manufacturer that is authorized with Epson they can sell a head to you.

What kind of DIY are you thinking of? Like the source I mean


----------



## Large632 (Dec 19, 2015)

What do you think about a Epson 3880 did dtg?


----------



## KevinTSM (Feb 27, 2012)

In my opinion, if you attempt building your own DTG printer, without tech support, warranty etc, then you are on a very slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

So I'm now looking at buying the base pre made form UFOprinter Portable Base - A3 - R3000/SC-P600/1430/1500W - USD $790.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing and converting my 4 year old Epson 1500w that way there isn't too much risk and if I bugger up the printer I'e only mucked up a printer that's worth maybe £100 second hand.


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Link0 said:


> So I'm now looking at buying the base pre made form UFOprinter Portable Base - A3 - R3000/SC-P600/1430/1500W - USD $790.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing and converting my 4 year old Epson 1500w that way there isn't too much risk and if I bugger up the printer I'e only mucked up a printer that's worth maybe £100 second hand.


I can help you with your choice, I have experience of UFO and other suppliers should you wish to contact me with a PM.

Regards


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

KevinTSM said:


> In my opinion, if you attempt building your own DTG printer, without tech support, warranty etc, then you are on a very slippery slope indeed.


Ahhh the old classic that DTG manufacturers use to putoff the great unwashed. I started out with a DIY epson 1160 cmyk printer, cost me £100 to build, it needed constant maintenance and was a pain in the *** to run but run it I did and i saved up and eventually bought a Brother GT3. If your skint why not give it a bash, you will ruin heads but you can buy second hand printers to scavange them from, the most you will be out is a couple of hundred quid if you fail, if it works out your laughing.


----------

